# CNBL



## minorleaguehoopz (Jun 5, 2002)

Canadian National Basketball League. www.cnbl.ca Games start in 2003. 6 teams, each team plays a 10 game season... 


Waterloo Wildhawks
Toronto Express
Durham Dragons
Windsor Drive
London Orion


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I can't say much about it, but it seems good.  

Ok, I know I shouldn't post when I don't have anything to say! :laugh:


----------

